# rear view mirror



## zakyr (Jun 18, 2012)

Recommend me one.


----------



## marcski (Jun 18, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Recommend me one.



I'm assuming we're talking road biking here.  Generally, I like something like this:



I like the glasses based mirrors.  Once you get used to it and adjusted, it's just a quick glance with your eye/angle your head and you have a full view of what's behind you. I feel naked riding with out it now.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 18, 2012)

Turn your head? :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

Read rule #66:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?110829-The-Rules

(note - I don't road bike, and if I did I'd probably be tempted to have a mirror)


----------



## zakyr (Jun 19, 2012)

lol that was a good read.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2012)

I just turn my head. I think having a mirror would be a bigger distraction for me especially if it's hanging off my sun glasses.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 19, 2012)

I use the one marcski recommended. You can buy it here or in some bike shops. 

http://www.amazon.com/Bike-Peddler-Cycling-Eyeglass-Mirror/dp/B001VTQNVO

It gives a great field of view and it isn't heavy . No problem attaching it to my Rudy Project bike glasses. I wouldn't ride without it. I guess I'm a Fred.

Get the original model, the compact is too short and it's difficult to adjust.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Jun 30, 2012)

mlctvt said:


> I use the one marcski recommended. You can buy it here or in some bike shops.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bike-Peddler-Cycling-Eyeglass-Mirror/dp/B001VTQNVO
> 
> ...



I use the same one, too. I like to constantly monitor the traffic situation behind me, especially when riding solo. Situations often come up that require an immediate reaction...at those times I don't want to have to take the time to turn my head to determine what my options are.

If that makes me a Fred, then "Yabba Dabba Do!"


----------

